# What satellite does Direct TV use for HD?



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

My friend is a current Direct TV customer and recently upgraded to an HD television. When the installer came out to upgrade his standard receiver to an HD unit he was told by the installer that trees were blocking his LOS for the HD satellite. Does Direct TV have a separate bird for HD content? If so, is the elevation and direction that much different? !pride


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

They use all 3.
110 and 119 have the most, but 101 is or has been used in the past as well.
119 is often the hardest to get for those with trees because it's a bit farther west and lower in the sky.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

You can see exactly which channels are beamed from which DirecTV satellite here ....
http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/america.html


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

bonscott87 said:


> They use all 3.
> 110 and 119 have the most, but 101 is or has been used in the past as well.
> 119 is often the hardest to get for those with trees because it's a bit farther west and lower in the sky.


bonscott87,
Thanks for the reply. I still don't understand why he would not be able to get the HD hooked up as he is currently a Direct TV customer and has no problems with reception. Would I be wrong to assume that he is using the 110 & 119 birds for the SD content which he currently receives? If the answer is yes, do you think the install tech has no clue. As for the 105 bird, that should be the easiest to get as far as a higher LOS. What do you think? !pride


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

105? There is no 105 for DirecTV.

Almost all SD programming is at 101.
110 has some HD and Chineese programming.
119 has Spanish channels, boat load of locals and some HD.

I just installed a Phase III dish for a friend. At the first location we could get 101 and 110 but not 119 because a tree was in the way. We moved the dish about 50 feet to the east and this allowed the right angle over the trees to get 119 as well.


----------

